# You know your having a bad day when..................



## Hogwildz (Feb 17, 2007)

Sucks to be him!


----------



## naughted (Feb 17, 2007)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Sucks to be him!



Probably not his truck.......look at the smile on his face    :lol:


----------



## Roospike (Feb 17, 2007)

What the hell is that coming out of his ars ? did he chit a log ?


----------



## DriftWood (Feb 17, 2007)

Look at the smile on his face, he has full insurance coverage on his home and truck. That's the "I get to get a new truck" look!


----------



## CountryGal (Feb 17, 2007)

Roospike said:
			
		

> What the hell is that coming out of his ars ? did he chit a log ?



BWAAAAAAAAAAAA!  :ahhh:


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 18, 2007)

Roospike said:
			
		

> What the hell is that coming out of his ars ? did he chit a log ?



if thats his truck he chit more than a log lmao


----------



## HalJason (Feb 18, 2007)

DriftWood said:
			
		

> Look at the smile on his face, he has full insurance coverage on his home and truck. That's the "I get to get a new truck" look!



A new truck, and by the looks of it, a hell of a lot of firewood.  That's one heck of a tree.

-Hal


----------



## Mo Heat (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, what a fashion maven. It must be his truck. Note the precise color coordination of his sweatshirt with the paint job, and his pants "set off" the truck's trim quite nicely, as well.


----------



## MrGriz (Feb 18, 2007)

Can you hear the conversation before that one...

...Hey Bob, how are we gonna get that one in the truck once it's down?  Looks pretty heavy.  Don't worry Tom, I've got an idea.  I'll just drop her right in the bed....DOH!


----------



## Mo Heat (Feb 18, 2007)

MrGriz said:
			
		

> I'll just drop her right in the bed....DOH!



Yeah, he probably still thinks, "Don't worry Tom, the cab'll spring right back into shape as soon as I git that load cut off 'er."


----------



## drewmo (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd really love to hear a tape of his call to the insurance company. 

Him: "Hi, about my pickup, um, a tree has fallen on it."
Operator: "No problem, big storm recently?"
Him: "Yeah, you could say that, if it'll help with my claim."


----------



## wg_bent (Feb 19, 2007)

Eric could split that.


----------



## hookspacken (Feb 21, 2007)

Famous last words...Here, hold my beer and watch this..........


----------

